# I think my social anxiety is pretty much disappearing



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I won't really go into details, since a lot has happened in my life recently. I just need to let you all know, that with much effort, my SA is dissipating on a daily basis. Sure, there's still lots of fears that I need to get over. However, basic socializing is becoming somewhat of an ease, and there is almost no pressure. I have been talking to girls more than I ever have in my entire life, been going to parties and talking to everyone...everything is just great. Thanks for all of your support, and I feel I will lock SA up forever in a couple more months.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

how'd u do it?


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

n1kkuh said:


> how'd u do it?


Continuous bouts of just throwing myself out there, and REALLY forcing myself to do things that I am afraid to do. For all my life, this never worked. Suddenly, out of the blue, stuff started to change for me because of it.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Go you! :yay


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats awesome Faded Lines :boogie


----------



## f69 (Dec 14, 2008)

Great stuf Fadedlines , It feels so f ing awesome when it goes away.
Good going


----------



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

thats great


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

I think that's great. :hs
With a lot of CBT i am seeing a change in myself too


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:yay


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, my initial reaction was to express a little envy/ bitterness towards you, because I want what you HAVE!!! But right after that I realized how happy you must feel right now, so really, congrats man.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

n1kkuh said:


> Wow, my initial reaction was to express a little envy/ bitterness towards you, because I want what you HAVE!!! But right after that I realized how happy you must feel right now, so really, congrats man.


Understand completely, and thanks. I need to throw a huge shout out to Mr. Orange though, he's helped me through a lot that's been going on recently.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

That's great to hear.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Anxiety is supposed to be a natural emotion too however like sadness and anger, etc. It is not supposed go away completely as new situations can bring it on. "They" say it might take some time learning new things to say to yourself or changing your routine to allow for more time to relax. I am always open to going through various self-help materials to help myself more. To remember the breakthroughs you've had already "they" say is part of the key in getting to the next level.


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

Faded Lines said:


> Continuous bouts of just throwing myself out there, and REALLY forcing myself to do things that I am afraid to do. For all my life, this never worked. Suddenly, out of the blue, stuff started to change for me because of it.


That's what I've been doing as well, and it really helps. I've noticed a difference.

anyways I'm happy for you!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Faded Lines said:


> Continuous bouts of just throwing myself out there, and REALLY forcing myself to do things that I am afraid to do. For all my life, this never worked. Suddenly, out of the blue, stuff started to change for me because of it.


That's usually the way it works! :lol
Congratulations!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

My SA has pretty much disappeared as well. I have went from shy and introverted to bold and cocky. <---------sometimes that scares me. I no longer think what other people think. The part that scares me is sometimes I don't think about what I say before I say it.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats man. I do agree that you have to continually put yourself out there and go beyond your comfort levels for the best results. Eventually, your body/mind adjusts to a certain degree. 

Although @ 17, perhaps you were just going through a "phase"? :lol I used to hate when people said that, but there could be some truth to it. Definitely varying degrees of SA.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great to hear, Faded Lines. Wow, I'm impressed. I wish you the best to full recovery!

Love,
Gerard


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Faded Lines said:


> I won't really go into details, since a lot has happened in my life recently. I just need to let you all know, that with much effort, my SA is dissipating on a daily basis. Sure, there's still lots of fears that I need to get over. However, basic socializing is becoming somewhat of an ease, and there is almost no pressure. I have been talking to girls more than I ever have in my entire life, been going to parties and talking to everyone...everything is just great. Thanks for all of your support, and I feel I will lock SA up forever in a couple more months.


You are seeing that you are capable of succeeding and that's a gold card you want to keep in your pocket for sure! You'll probably never stop feeling anxious about certain things but the whole point of going through with your fears is to realize you have power to do w/e it is you want NO MATTER of what you feel. I think comfortabilty finally comes when you can share your insecurities with the world without feeling judged. The beautiful thing about sharing your weakness is that it gives you strength. It gives you strength because you find out all the comforts of people rather their callousness. It gives you strength because it shows that no one was really ever against you in the first place but there are people out there who want to help you and can relate to what your problems are. You should feel sorry for those who are critical of others because it's an unnecessary problem both for others and for the person who yields it. It's draining to be negative both to others as well as yourself. Still, you can't expect to be positive all the time, especially if you don't understand simpler principles first.

I'm sure your right. I'm sure you'll find a way out of your SA if you continue to try and allow yourself to learn.


----------

